# Tutorial für JAX-WS



## miwieg (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich suche ein ganz einfaches Tutorial für JAX-WS, das sich auch wirklich anhand der im Tutorial angegebenen Software replizieren lässt.
Sprich: die Begleitsoftware (ich benötige ja irgendein Server, wie Tomcat oder so) sollte frei verfügbar sein (und auch nicht veraltet, so dass man sie problemlos im Netz findet).
Kann mir irgendjemand weiter helfen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## fax (18. Mai 2011)

So was: Getting Started with JAX-WS Web Services - NetBeans IDE Tutorial ?

Wenn du dir die Java EE Edition von NetBeans runterlädst, ist alles schon mit drin.


----------



## miwieg (18. Mai 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis. Gibt es auch ein Gegenstück mit Eclipse?


----------



## musiKk (18. Mai 2011)

Java bringt auch einen Web Server und eine JAX-WS-Implementierung mit. Einfach einen Service mit einem x-beliebigen Tutorial implementieren und per [c]Endpoint.publish()[/c] verfügbar machen.


----------



## miwieg (20. Mai 2011)

Du meinst, wenn ich einen Webserver von Java (?) benutze; mein Eclipse entsprechend "anschließe", dann braucht man nur einen einfachen Java-Code aus einem entsprechenden Tutorial übernehmen und der Service wird laufen?


----------



## musiKk (20. Mai 2011)

Du musst da nichts "anschließen". Wie gesagt: Einfach [c]Endpoint.publish()[/c] einen URL und einen entsprechend annotierten Service hinwerfen und der Service ist da.


----------



## miwieg (21. Mai 2011)

Also, ich habe Java-SDK 1.6 und Eclipse für JavaEE. Demnach reicht das für diese Anwendung? Und da ist schon ein Webserver drin?
Noch eine blöde Frage: wenn man Eclipse für JavaEE installiert hat, hat man dann auch automatisch JavaEE (also sind die entsprechenden Komponenten im Eclipse enthalten)?


----------



## musiKk (21. Mai 2011)

Ja, ein ganz normales JDK reicht. Man braucht kein J2EE (und damit keinen Application Server) um JAX-WS nutzen zu können. Es kommt immer auf die Anforderungen an. Falls man doch mal einen AS benötigt, kann man den ja immer noch nehmen. Zum Prototyping ist die J2SE-Variante aber allemal gut zu gebrauchen.

Eclipse für J2EE bringt Tools mit, die einem bei der Arbeit mit J2EE helfen. Dazu gehören z. B. verschiedene Projektarten und die Möglichkeit, Application Server einzubinden. J2EE selbst ist nur eine Spezifikation. Um es konkret nutzen zu können, braucht man zusätzlich eine Implementierung wie Glassfish, JBoss oder Geronimo.


----------



## mavinatic (15. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

nur noch als Tipp...ich habe mich auch durch den endlosen Wald geschlagen der Webservices und ich bin nun zu meinem Favoriten gekommen, wenn ich in Zukunft Webservices brauche würde ich Apache CXF nehmen, denn damit kam ich am besten zurecht  

Apache CXF -- How do I develop a service?


----------

